# Java updates



## Greenteam10 (May 17, 2010)

We are using Windows Server 2008 r2 and when Terminal Server users log into there account, they are getting the update Java pop up message. The option to turn off the automatic updates is greyed out for users other than administrator users where the option as now been disabled stopping the pop up. Any ideas on how to stop this update message for other non administrator users?


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi there!

I believe the Java update is machine based, so if you run the Java update on the server, it should apply to all users. If not, you may want to log in to the server as an administrator and change the Java settings to not check for updates.


----------



## Greenteam10 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions.

We cant run the latest version of Java on the server because the software we use runs on an older version. Have disabled the option for Java in the administrators account which stops only this users account, but still getting the option to install when logging in as standard user, the install option is greyed out for these users. 
Any of other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

